

Show HN: Ignite the Drive – Program to avoid burnout, survive valley of death - MrDunham
http://ignitethedrive.com

======
MrDunham
I was a bit apprehensive to post this as it has a very personal story of
complete failure. But given how valuable it was for myself I figured I owed
the rest of HN. Love to hear feedback of what resonated or did not so I can
improve. Thanks!

